

NYHacker Presents Music Hack Day New York - johndbritton
http://www.johndbritton.com/post/2011/january/11/nyhacker_presents_music_hack_day_new_york

======
adrianparsons
John's site seems to be intermittent. Here's more information:

<http://nyc.musichackday.org/>

~~~
johndbritton
yeah, it's exploding... thanks for reposting

------
johndbritton
I'm looking for ideas for what to hack on, any ideas that HN would like to see
built?

~~~
daeken
I've had a project in mind for a while: reverse and document the protocol used
for the pads in Roland V-drums. Picked up a TD-4S kit last month and have been
pondering replacing the brain with my own, the first step of which being
figuring out the protocol -- shouldn't be too terribly difficult.

Think I'll stop by and do so.

